# Possible female rats in Kansas City, MO



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Anybody near Kansas City able to rehome two female rats? Friend might not be allowed to keep them in her apartment, and I thought I'd see if there are any avenues here.


----------



## dontmindme (Sep 3, 2016)

How old are the girls? What are their personalities like?


----------

